# 1935??? Columbia streamline



## SimpleMan (Jun 11, 2015)

I bought this 3 years ago at Memory Lane and haven't touched it since. Not sure of the exact year.... guessing '35/'36 Westfield built, Columbia Streamline. While it probably deserves a complete restoration! I'm just going to give it a mild clean, lube and repack the bearings and make it a safe rider. Would love some info on it...appears to be a single bar version of the twin bar Blackhawk/Falcon. Won't be updates everyday but I hope to have it done and rideable in a few weeks. I'll photograph and post the progress.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 11, 2015)

Very nice!! I cant wait to see it done!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 11, 2015)

Killer westfield, love those tanks! Cant wait to see it all done and riding again!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 11, 2015)

Wow! Great bike. Always wanted one of these.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 11, 2015)

Can you show a better picture of the rear drop-out please?


----------



## jkent (Jun 11, 2015)

I think these frames are harder to find than the BlackHawk/Falcon frames.
JKent


----------



## bike (Jun 12, 2015)

Great Start!


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice rare bike


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 12, 2015)

What Ever!!


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 12, 2015)

Hey Ken...how have you been. I'll be working on it this weekend.....I'll get you a picture of it when I get the wheel off.



bentwoody66 said:


> Can you show a better picture of the rear drop-out please?


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 12, 2015)

Pulled the cherry on top off and gave the tank a good bath. Looks like a little primer, a little paint, a little pin stripping, a little stenciling and a lot of surface rust. Nice solid tank though. It's not the look many like but I think it's going to be pretty cool. Going to experiment on some other old parts I have with a few finishes to stabilize the surface from getting worse. 






Pretty drastic improvement...

View attachment 219493


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 12, 2015)

carlitos60 said:


> Hey Broooo!!!! Wrong Badge???
> Maybe That's the Rugby I Mentioned Before and Catfish Said it was a Single Bar?????
> 
> Maybe I Finally Got One Right???LOL




Might be a Rugby.....this one has the Columbia chain ring and the the classic Columbia red stripes on the fenders....though really faded! I'll shoot some pics of them when I get to that point.


----------



## catfish (Jun 12, 2015)

SimpleMan said:


> Might be a Rugby.....this one has the Columbia chain ring and the the classic Columbia red stripes on the fenders....though really faded! I'll shoot some pics of them when I get to that point.




It's a Westfield frame. Wrong dropouts to be a Columbia.


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 12, 2015)

catfish said:


> It's a Westfield frame. Wrong dropouts to be a Columbia.



 Do you have the original head badge for this bike?


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 12, 2015)

SimpleMan said:


> Hey Ken...how have you been. I'll be working on it this weekend.....I'll get you a picture of it when I get the wheel off.




Hey!!! WTF,,,,,You Just Flew Over My Helpfull Answer????


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 12, 2015)

Please read post #12 sir and you will see where I acknowledged all the text in your helpful post.....and it was appreciated. 



carlitos60 said:


> Hey!!! WTF,,,,,You Just Flew Over My Helpfull Answer????


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 12, 2015)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?57899-attitudes-around-here-are-making-us-look-bad

I for one quit posting on here for awhile because of those that where quick to criticize or point out fault......please spend that energy on helping to show what something may or could be and why, as opposed to what it isn't or can't be. If my ignorance in the bicycle world gives you opportunity for pleasure I'm at a loss and wasting my time. Thanks to those that are supportive and educate.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 13, 2015)

SimpleMan said:


> ...It's not the look many like but I think it's going to be pretty cool...




I agree completely - you'll have a unique finish there.  I love the way the lettering survived so nicely.


----------



## catfish (Jun 13, 2015)

SimpleMan said:


> Do you have the original head badge for this bike?




I've seen these with several different badges. It could have had anyone of hundreds of badges that said "Westfield MFG. The one in my collection has a Hartford badge.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 13, 2015)

Great bike, looking forward to your progress with it.


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 13, 2015)

*Learned something today*

Well now my falcon is westfield made thanks


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hey Ron I didn't know you had that! Cool, I'm working on one too.


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 16, 2015)

Not much to report...got it stripped down. I'm not expecting miracles but I'll be interested to see how this cleans up. Ken, I added a picture of the dropouts.


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 16, 2015)

Oldnut said:


> Well now my falcon is westfield made thanks




Thanks for adding the pictures.....nice project. Interesting to see the sprocket you were talking about. I see a '41 Huffman in the background....whats the other bike?


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 16, 2015)

RMS37's Rugby....same frame I think and an scan from a Shapleigh catalog from Dave's site.


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 21, 2015)

A little improvement.....got to keep in mind it's just a preservation to keep it from getting worse and to allow me to ride it. Amazing as bad as this thing looks when I started that theres anything left at all.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 21, 2015)

That bike is progressing nicely!!!


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 25, 2015)

I was really torn tonight......it's rained here for what seems like weeks. Tonight it was clear and I really wanted to go ride the motorcycle. I decided to work on the Streamline instead. I have all of the parts cleaned ready for new grease and assembly. I got a little done....hopefully I'll get some clear weather in the next few days for a motorcycle ride.


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 25, 2015)

Thought I'd show a recent find since I'm on the preservation kick. Nate and I where out bike hunting a month or so ago and ran across this New Departure cabinet. It was completely painted silver on all sides. The first pic shows it when I just started cleaning it.....I really didn't expect the paint to come off so well so I didn't take a before shot. The 1st picture is about 10 minutes into cleaning it. The second is after all the paint was removed. I was really pleased.


----------



## stoney (Jun 25, 2015)

SimpleMan said:


> A little improvement.....got to keep in mind it's just a preservation to keep it from getting worse and to allow me to ride it. Amazing as bad as this thing looks when I started that theres anything left at all.
> 
> View attachment 221278
> 
> ...




I'm liking it. I think it will look great. Can't wait to see finish product.


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 26, 2015)

A 1915 schwinn truss bar bike


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 28, 2015)

Nice....pictures on here of it?


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 28, 2015)

Well....80 years old and it gets to go for a ride for it's birthday. Couple of cell phone pictures of it. It's no show bike but I like it. I'll change a few things as I find better parts but it's pretty close to what it's going to be as long as I own it. I'll get some better pictures when I get a chance.


----------

